# Need to find a good home for our Bunnij. :(



## Bunnij (Apr 29, 2010)

A member of our family, Bunnij, needs a good home. We are moving out of state and have tried to make it possible to bring him, but we can't. He is a 5 yr. old hotot with an very trusting and loving personality! He weighs 2 pounds and will scooch his body next to you so you can pet him all day. 

It saddens our family deeply to have to find him a new home...but I will find him a GOOD home. Any information from anyone will be deeply appreciated by me and Bunnij! 

Thank you very much,
Angela


----------



## Bunnij (Apr 30, 2010)

This is Bunnij all nestled in his winnie the pooh blanket.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ooh he looks just like my Pippin!!!! I almost did a double-take.








I really hope he finds a good home- I am so sorry you have to part with him :cry2:cry2

Jen


----------



## Bunnij (Apr 30, 2010)

Pippin does look like Bunnij! They are so cute! HaHa!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 1, 2010)

Specifically the ears. I know it's odd, but you just notice exactly the way your bunny's fur is etc.- every strand of black fur among the white, how it sits and how ruffled it normally looks. And my picture doesn't show it well, but his ears, and where they meet his head are EXACTLY like bunnji's lol.

Any luck on finding him a home?

Jen


----------



## Bunnij (May 1, 2010)

That is soo funny!:rofl:



Bunnij is part zebra...he has what we call a "zebra patch" right behind his ears, where the ears meet his back. Like a black and white striped pattern. Does Pippin have that too? LOL He loves to have his "zebra patch" scratched. 

No luck on finding him a home...I think because he is already 5 yrs old, and he does have some sinus issues too. So we will see....

How is Pippin doing today? Did he do anything cute?:spintongue Don't you just love how soft their fur is?!?

Talk to ya later!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah it seems like that with Pippin too- sooooo soft lol . He loves to tooth pur when he gets behind his ears scratched .

Pippin's doing really good actually. They are both moulting quite a bit now, so I'm permanently with fluff up my nose and in my eyes lol . The cutest thing I see Pippin do is when he grabs his ears and pulls them down to his mouth to groom/lick them- even my mum (who isn't that fond of rabbits) has to agree it is darn cute!!!

Why don't you try going through a rescue/shelter? They might know of people who are actually looking for a bunny- some people want an adult bunny, so they kind of, know what they are getting etc. size-wise and temperment wise you know? Perhaps they could help?

Good luck for you and Bunnji

Jen


----------



## Bunnij (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, I have contacted all of the shelters in my area. No luck so far... 

That is so cute when they pull down thier ears to clean them!  I love to watch him groom. Fluff everywhere LOL!! 

Give Pippin a big hug! And have a great day!:thumbup


----------



## undergunfire (May 2, 2010)

What type of sinus/respiratory issue does he have?


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 2, 2010)

*Bunnij wrote: *


> Thanks, I have contacted all of the shelters in my area. No luck so far...
> 
> That is so cute when they pull down thier ears to clean them!  I love to watch him groom. Fluff everywhere LOL!!
> 
> Give Pippin a big hug! And have a great day!:thumbup


Hmm well hopefully if they find anyone, they will give you a ring 

Sounds like you are really going to miss him , but you can know that he will go to a wonderful home, when you find the right family.

Unfortunately I can't give my Pippin a hug until 2 weeks time!!! :cry2:cry2:cry2:shock:

It kills me when I have to be away from them- it's only ever a few weeks at a time because I'm back home usually when I don't have lectures, but even that kills me- because I have exams now at Uni, and I really need to stay here and focus etc.

But then after these two weeks I'll be with my babies for almost 5 months without a single second away from them! I can't wait. Then hopefully they'll move in with me in my new house- the landlord is apparently so lax about animals/changes etc. so I'm hoping.

Let us know the second you find him the right home. Maybe they can send you pictures and little updates of how he's settling in when you move .

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 11, 2010)

Hey- have you managed to find a forever home for Bunnji? 

Jen


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 12, 2010)

Moved into the Rescue area where it'll get more attetnion


----------



## bunnicrazi (Jun 10, 2010)

does he have a home yet? and what is his sinus problem?


----------

